# Gilde mit großem Österreicher/innen-Anteil gesucht :)



## Minasue (15. Oktober 2011)

Hallo 

hab jetzt lang rumgesucht, aber leider nicht das gefunden was ich suche, drum versuch ich´s jetzt einfach mal so.
Ich suche eine nette Gilde, die hauptsächlich (oder auch nur?) aus Österreicher/innen besteht. Komme selbst aus Salzburg und würde
mich freuen mit Leuten zu spielen wo ich mich nicht verstellen muss. 

Ich bin 26 Jahre alt und spiele seit ca 5 Jahren. In der Zeit haben sich auch so einige Chars angesammelt. 
Würde auf einem anderen Server neu anfangen, oder auch bestehende Chars transferieren. 
Habe Interesse am raiden, questen, quasseln und allem Möglichen womit man sich in WoW die Zeit vertreibt. 

Genauere Info´s gebe ich sehr gerne bei einer eventuellen Bewerbung. 

Würd mich freuen wenn es eine solche Gilde gibt und sich jemand meldet.

Liebe Grüße
Mina


----------



## TheGui (15. Oktober 2011)

glaub da gabs eine mit namen <Die Wilden AchtundAchtzig>

server kp. und kp obs die noch gibt


----------



## Amarandel-KJ (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

Wir, die Horde-Gilde < Swords of Fire > am Server Kil'jaeden bestehen seit 2005 und haben daher einen ordentlichen Haufen an erfahrenen Spielern,
die teilweise seit Classic zusammen zocken und auch im Raidcontent so einiges bewältigt haben.
Wir suchen zur Verstärkung noch erfahrene und zuverlässige Spieler, die sich mit unseren Interessen identifizieren können.

Wir haben zur Zeit 2 10er Raids, davon 1 Progress-Raid welcher im momentanen Content unter den Top10 des Servers zu finden ist.
Bei uns wird zwischen Raid- und Gildenleitung strickt unterschieden. Jeder 10er Raid ist eigenständig und wird auch so administriert.

Allgemein ist über uns zu sagen, dass ein Großteil unserer Member aus Bayern und Österreich stammt und so immer für Schmunzler gesorgt ist 

Wenn du Zeit und genügend Motivation hast um mit uns neue Hardmodes anzugehen, dann nutze die Chance um dich bei uns ganz einfach über das Forum, TeamSpeak oder ingame auf Kil'jaeden zu bewerben!



Wir suchen noch für unserem Progress Raid:

-> Hexenmeister, Schamane, Magier, Jäger, Todesritter


Wir garantieren einen Raidplatz sofern die Beteiligung und die Leistung passen!



Was du mitbringen solltest:

- Verlässlichkeit und Konzentration
- Vorbereitung auf die Raids (Buffood, alles Reparariert, Berufe auf max usw.)
- Mindestalter von 18 Jahren und Dialektverständnis
- Klassenverständnis und Movement
- TeamSpeak 3 + ordentliches Headset
- Kommunikation auch außerhalb der Raids
- hohe Raid-Teilnahme
- Equip und Erfahrung wird vorausgesetzt



dich erwartet:

- Fester Raidplatz bei ordentlicher Leistung und Teilnahme
- durchgehender Progressablauf
- Archievement - Unterstützung
- TeamSpeak 3 Server + Forum
- Fair Itemverteilung (kein DKP System)
- Gildenbank + Flaskunterstützung
- Gildenstufe 25 + fast alle Rezepte und Boni



Raidzeiten:

- Dienstag, 19:00 - 22:00 Uhr
- Donnerstag, 19:00 - 22:00 Uhr
- Sonntag, 18:00 - 23:00 Uhr


Kontaktdaten

http://www.swords-of-fire.de/
Server : Kil'jaeden (DE-PvP)
Ansprechpartner : Amarandel, ....


----------



## Babsaliena (19. Oktober 2011)

hallöchen!

bist schon fündig geworden? 
Ansonsten können wir unser kürzliches Ingame-Gespräch gern fortsetzen. Bin heute Abend wieder online ^^

www.telperions-waechter.com


----------



## K_Evil (29. Oktober 2011)

Hi,



wir sind gerade auf Arygos dabei eine Österreich Gilde zu machen - sind derweil 9 Leute und würden uns über neuzugänge freuen - wenn du nähere Infos haben willst einfach anschreiben


----------



## Kamsi (30. Oktober 2011)

sorry ich muss das fragen ^^

bei den östereischen gilden hat da der gildenrang 2 alle recht weil man dem gildenrang 1 keinem östereicher geben darf ? ^^


----------



## Snooza (14. Dezember 2011)

Hio,

Bin ewig schon auf der Suche nach einer hauptsächlich österreichischen Gilde, evtl. mit Leuten aus dem Raum Oberösterreich/Salzburg...nja um Wien und München (Bayern=Nordösterreich) kommt man nicht herum 
Da irgendwie in Österreich, WOW noch bei einigen nichtsahnenden privaten Leuten auf dem Index steht trifft man nur vereinzelt im RL auf Spieler oder viele wagen es nicht in der Öffentlichkeit zu sagen dass sie WoW spielen, weil WoW = Sucht = Böse = wahnsinnige Person 
Nja, aber ich bin mir sicher einigen kommt das Problem bekannt vor.
Jedenfalls back2topic, kennt wer eine österreichische Gilde die noch einen Hunter (und nur Hunter, BM/SV) aus Leidenschaft sucht?
Gerne auch zu Raids bereit, gehen würde wegen RL-Arbeit(So,Di,Do, wobei So,Di favourisiert werden würde). 
WoW spiele ich seit Beginn, nur halt mit Pausen dazwischen (AOC, GW,...und was der F2Play Markt sonst noch so hergegeben hat)

Zzt. raide ich auf Taerar mit meinem Horden-Hunter Snooza habe im 10er DS 4/8 down.
Da sich die Onlinezeit in gewisser Maßen in Grenzen halten soll bin ich auch gerne bereit Progress zu raiden, da ich die Erfahrung zu WOTLK mit meinem damaligen DK gemacht habe, dass mit Progressraids die Zeit intensiver/effektiver genützt werden konnte und somit im Vergleich zum Casualgaming der Funfaktor sowie die Planbarkeit zw. RL/IG erheblich anstieg.

Ich bin Pflegeleicht, falle keiner Gildenbank zur Last und weiß was von einem Raider erwartet wird (Pünktlichkeit/Bufffood/alles Repariert/Movement/Disziplin/Willensstärke [auch wenns fürn Hunter nix bringt ],...) Sogar für Leute welche nicht gereppt haben gibts von mir nen Jeeves . Was ich nicht ab kann ist Unzuverlässigkeit ohne Abmeldung bei Events und sowas praktiziere ich aus Überzeugung nicht.

Gerne, wird auch wahrscheinlich nicht anders sein, transferiere ich meine Char auf einen anderen Server.
Ich bin zwar zur Zeit in einer supernetten Gilde namens Dynastie, aber als einziger Österreicher fühlt man sich da doch trotz mehrerer Spieler alleine. Es war zwar ein anderer Österreicher in der Gilde, aber der hat Server gewechselt, weil der Progress in der Gildezu langsam voranging.

Würde mich freuen wenn ich ein paar Vorschläge über Gilden bekomme wo ich das finde was ich suche 
Ahja...ich bin 28 Jahre und habe auch Reallife, will mich aber von WoW nicht verabschieden und trotzdem den Endcontent in dem Game erreichen.

Snooza,
Hunter (ooooder Mage stillgelegt seit 4.2.x und jederzeit wieder zum reaktivieren Bereit) und bekennender Klicker und nicht Boarder...auch wenns stressiger sein könnte


----------



## RedShirt (14. Dezember 2011)

Progress heißt mitunter 4-7 Raidtage die Woche, da müsstest Du ein wenig feiner formulieren. :-)
Effizient != Progress. Alles nh clearen in einem Try ist effizient. Jede Woche in 2h durch.
5h wipen an einem Hardmode, um den Boss zu legen, ist Progress.


----------



## Snooza (14. Dezember 2011)

Nja, mann kann auch Progressen in den vorgegeben Raidzeiten 2-3 Tage in der Woche, meist zw. 19.00h und 23.00h. Das Wipen ist anfangs vorprogrammiert und normal, mit einigermaßen fähigen Zusammenspielen einer fixen Gruppe stellen sich meist schnell die Erfolge ein. 5h Wipen ist zwar suboptimal, solange die Fehler aber erkannt werden ist es schon ein Fortschritt und 5h wipen ist bei max. 4h Raidzeit nicht drinnen 
nja...und 4-7Raidtage das wär dann schon Hardcore und würd sich mit dem RL nicht vereinbaren lassen, aber im Endeffekt soll Spaß und eine gesunde Ernsthaftigkeit kombiniert mit Zielstrebigkeit zum Erfolg führen


----------

